
Unroll.me settles with FTC after claiming it didn’t collect and sell email data - lewisflude
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/17/21027159/unroll-me-email-privacy-ftc-settlement
======
SiempreViernes
While it always felt creepy knowing that google read every mail I got or sent,
and a pretty awful sort of weird whenever it "helpfully" automatically set
reminders in my phone for planes without my consent, an example of just plain
abuse really does simplify choosing a side.

I mean, snooping on my mail so they can sell my purchasing history to
competitors that want to better target ads against me? No thanks!

